# Hamilton Van Horn --- Perrrfect!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I had to get one sooner or later....any self respecting Hamilton electric collector needs an example of the _very_ first electric watch







.

I have always been put of by the high prices that their 14K solid gold cases fetch...but this one turned up on the Bay with a fairly reasonable BIN and I snapped it up







. Photos weren't too good and no time to ask the seller any questions (someone else would have got it). But it's turned out good..._very _good.









Being the first, it has the 500 movement, which wasn't working but was very clean...a little bit of tinkering, TLC and patience got it going; it has a nice healthy moving balance in the second photo







.

1957 Hamilton Van Horn, 14K Gold case, Cal. 500. (named after their Chief Physicist at the time). The photo of the 3 watches shows the Van Horn on top of two Titans. The latter was very similar to the Van Horn but with a slightly different dial and a 10K Gold Filled case. The Titans came out a few months after the Van Horn.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wow....that movement looks like a work of art.....


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

19*57* Van Horn eh Paul - very nice, well done. I'm jealous.

If you ever decide to flip it, let me know 

Enjoy it


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very stylish piece Paul, well done giving it a new lease of life.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not a bit of jeolousy here. *#@^% Nope. No way. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Congratulations, Paul, it sure is a beauty. Got to love those old Hammies.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Paul. I just love the styling, as I do for a lot of the electric Hamiltons, but I'm assuming it's a titchy thirty something mil case?

Rich


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Paul. Fantastic pictures by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*NOT JEALOUS, NOT AT ALL * 

(Just lying through my gritted teeth :lol

Lovely piece Paul, wear this with pride, it's a classic!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool piece mate. Whilst you know id never own one I do appreciate the work that went into these and how much ahead of their time they are. They are so clean and crisp and also 'futuaristic' etc.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Very nice Paul. I just love the styling, as I do for a lot of the electric Hamiltons, but I'm assuming it's a titchy thirty something mil case?
> 
> Rich


'Fraid so Rich....36mm diameter. _Real_ men don't need big watches. 



JonW said:


> Whilst you know id never own one ...


One day Jon, one day....


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Definately warming to those...it will go with my smoking jacket a treat.

Um, now who shall i go to for advice! :tongue2:

Seriously, really starting to take to that style...which in truth surprises me greatly!

Keith


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice Paul!

:rltb:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

what a looker!!

Fantastic that you got a non-runner back to the land of the living too 

how did they find a technician with a name like "500" though??!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

redmonaco said:


> what a looker!!
> 
> Fantastic that you got a non-runner back to the land of the living too
> 
> how did they find a technician with a name like "500" though??!!


 :lol:

I assume you are referring to the "_Cal. 500. (named after their Chief Physicist at the time)_" in my initial post...caused by sloppy cutting-and-pasting...all my fault. Of course, it was the model name, not the movement number, that was derived from the surname of their Chief Physicist.  Clear now?


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Gorgeous Paul, congratulations! 

S.

Edit: I mean gorgeous _watch_ by the way, that's not some sort of new nick-name... :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Steve R said:


> Gorgeous Paul, congratulations!
> 
> S.
> 
> Edit: I mean gorgeous _watch_ by the way, that's not some sort of new nick-name... :huh:


Nothing wrong with man love on this forum Steve h34r:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice watch and congratulations on your grail purchase. Now the invariant question: What's next? :lol: :lol:


----------

